

Pltts - Find your colour palette - iduuck
http://c.vslck.im/R25j

======
jplattel
Not trying to criticize but your logo looks similar to Buffer:
[http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)

~~~
iduuck
Uhm, this was not my intention. My intention was to put several layers on top
of each other as colors. But because this couldn't be colored, I chose white.

------
accatyyc
I really like this. Thanks! For some reason I'm fascinated by palettes (I
never use them for anything though) and simple pages like this is nice because
it's easy to save them. (I never remember them otherwise)

 _edit_ this may not be the right place for feedback, but I see no e-mail and
won't bother with twitter: The "Starred x times" text does not update when I
press random. Also, in Chrome it seems that the star button works but it has
no feedback at all which seems buggy. Also I can't understand the rightmost
column since the box at the top is totally empty which also looks like a bug
to me. Otherwise, great service!

~~~
iduuck
Thank you for the feedback, working on a fix!

------
ghc
Here's some feedback:

1\. Your logo is extremely similar to Buffer. Buffer won't sue you b/c Joel's
a nice guy (on Twitter at least), but Buffer has a huge amount of traction, to
the point where I thought your logo was a link to buffer. That's not good, so
do everyone a favor and change it.

2\. Pltts might not be the best domain. It took me awhile to realize it was P
_l_ tts, not P _i_ tts. The brain can be funny about pattern matching
sometimes. In this case I don't think it helps your cause.

Otherwise, pretty cool! I bookmarked it.

------
zoop
A lot of these palettes are ripped straight from colourlovers

~~~
actionscripted
If you want download options (AI, SVG, etc.) and the other ColourLovers
features you can copy the palette ID from the URL
[http://pltts.me/palettes/92095](http://pltts.me/palettes/92095) and drop it
into the ColourLovers URL
[http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/92095](http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/92095)

Edit: I do feel like a link to the CL page on palettes would be nice, but I
certainly (think) I understand why it isn't there.

~~~
iduuck
I don't say much more than: Look at the footer!

